# Pre Treated Wood or XPS or FoamSeal



## AgBuilder (Jan 25, 2012)

I would use a treated bottom plate. I'm not sure what types of treatment are available in Chicago, but MCA treated lumber is much drier than ACQ treated lumber. Should be your least expensive option, also.


----------



## rickcet (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Since I will be cutting this wood inside, isn't the sawdust unhealthy to breathe in and do you also have to coat the cut ends of the PT wood? -thx


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Treated lumber is fine, you don't have to treat the ends. The chemicals that treat the lumber are forced into the wood, they are not just a coating on the surface.


----------



## rickcet (Oct 13, 2011)

*PT Wood or XPS or FoamSeal as a Base Plate?*

I am about 95% complete with insulating my concrete walls with XPS. I was able to glue them but I spent alot of time smoothing out the walls with my Fatmax chisel. Anyway, my next step is framing! My question now is what is the best method for protecting the base plate from rotting? Do I use XPS, or the Owens Corning Foam Seal, or pre treated wood? Ideally I would want the most cost conscious choice however if one is really better than the other I would probably go that route.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Step #1: Place Sill Seal (Foam roll good available at most box stores)
http://building.dow.com/na/en/applications/images/sillplate.jpghttp://building.dow.com/na/en/applications/images/sillplate.jpghttp://building.dow.com/na/en/applications/images/sillplate.jpg

Step #2: Place pressure treated wood sill over sill seal and attach to floor
http://img.diynetwork.com/DIY/2004/07/27/dbhb105_4fa_lead.jpg

Step #3: Erect stud wall. You can use only a single p.t. wood sill or you can add an addition sill plate for a double plate assembly. The upper plate would not have to be pressure treated.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

This is a double post...it's also in the insulation forum...


----------

